# Time to get some hate going



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

Alright mutts - time to help me get my hate meter fully charged. There's been way too much niceaties going on between Jackets and leg humpers lately. I hate you so much it actually hurts. Your team is an underachieving bunch and your fans are on and off the bandwagon so much you would think the bandwagon was a Marta bus. Can't you think of a more original nickname than *(insert any text)*dawg? How many (insert any text)dawgs do we have just on Woody's? Gosh - bufordmutt, greenemutt, AAAmutt, westcobbmutt, ............

I know you hate us - so bring it. You dirty, rotten, smelly, ugly mutts.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

Feeling a little intimidated i see.......


----------



## bcrane1982 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Feeling a little intimidated i see.......




No - just hate you mutts.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 22, 2006)

*As requested by Doe.......*

Courtesy of a fellow Dawgventer, this about sums it up.

I know all you pencil necks are at witter at the thought that this might be the year that you get your once (or twice) a decade win against UGA. Before you go out and order the special edition commemorative Zima bottles with the score on them, chew on this:

Since Coach Dooley took over, and the modern era of UGA domination of GTU began, 11 senior classes have gone 4-0 against the nerds. (1967, 68, 81, 82, 83, 94, 95, 96, 97, 2004 and 05 seasons). Many a UGA senior has had the pleasure of putting the Golden Sombrero on GTU's senior class. I stole that term from Don Sutton, by the way. He described 0-3 with 3 Ks as "a hat trick," and 0-4 with 4Ks as "The Golden Sombrero." Seemed appropriate to use here, I thought. Icons of GTU football like Keith Brooking and Eddie Lee Ivery are members of the GTU Golden Sombrero Club, but it’s a biiiiig club. Consider it a lifetime achievement award, courtesy of the Bulldogs.

Maybe 0-5 would be a Platinum Sombrero. 7 times, redshirt seniors from UGA have enjoyed putting an 0-5 on rival redshirt seniors at GTU. (68, 82, 83, 95, 96, 97 and 2005 seasons). Chan Gailey qualified for his Platinum lid last year. If the Chanwagon can keep running into trees, I can keep upgrading the designation of Chan’s lid.

Except for the especially egregious lying and cheating years of 1998-2000, which resulted in GTU getting put on NCAA probation for using numerous academically ineligible players who were “key contributors,” according to the NCAA, no GTU senior class has done better than .500 against UGA. There havent been too many of those, either. Overall, in over 40 years, only two senior classes at UGA (2000 and 2001 seasons) had losing records against the Mustard Nation. Even at that, it took not only widespread academic cheating, but also the worst call in the history of the series (thank you, Al Ford), and another somewhat questionable sideline call in 98 on Joe Hamilton's "fumble."

I can't say it better than Dan Magill. Tech is the eternal enemy. I can't say it better than Coach Dooley. The Tech game is the biggest game of them all.

You pencil necks think this is your year. You nerds think you can come into OUR stadium and pay us back for all those years of losses. Your seniors think that a win this week will let them hold their heads high for the rest of their lives, because they walked out of their last game with UGA as winners. You're openly talking about it in the papers. You’re already savoring the expected win, which is all but chalked up as a GTU W.

Has any UGA fan or player not seen the pictures from 1998 of Felipe Claybrooks waving a chunk of hedge around, or Kerry Watkins holding a sprig in his teeth? My blood still boils at the picture from 1984, with Bill Curry posing like General MacArthur behind his aviator shades, hugging John DUIberry while said player waved a chunk of our hedge after ending a long losing streak to UGA. That’s what it looks like when they win. That’s what they’re planning for this year. Who’s eagerly looking forward to the full front page AJC shot of Reggie Ball waving a chunk of our hedge around as he avoids going 0-4 against UGA?

This season hasnt gone like any UGA player, coach or fan would have liked, but if UGA can win THIS game, against the ACC title game participants, it'll atone for a lot of shortcomings, and it'll be a shadow on Tech's season regardless of what they do in Jacksonville. We knocked AU out of the BCS. Let's GATA this week, and see if we cant do the same for our dear, cocky, mouthy friends at Tech.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> No - just hate you mutts.



If Tech was all i had to pull for, i guess i would have alot of built up animosity also.........Yall buck of gnats.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Courtesy of a fellow Dawgventer, this about sums it up.
> 
> I know all you pencil necks are at witter at the thought that this might be the year that you get your once (or twice) a decade win against UGA. Before you go out and order the special edition commemorative Zima bottles with the score on them, chew on this:
> 
> ...





Now that wasnt fair........your going to make doe cry....


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Courtesy of a fellow Dawgventer, this about sums it up.
> 
> I know all you pencil necks are at witter at the thought that this might be the year that you get your once (or twice) a decade win against UGA. Before you go out and order the special edition commemorative Zima bottles with the score on them, chew on this:
> 
> ...




Good job bufordmutt. Yeah - I think we got a chance to come in to your sewer and beat ya. Can't you think of another nick besides bufordmutt? It's so non original.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Now that wasnt fair........your going to make doe cry....




Doe don't cry - the intent of this thread is to get my hate level where it needs to be. bufordmutt did good, although it must be noted the comments were not his- imagine that.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 22, 2006)

*Yep, there borrowed .....*



doenightmare said:


> Doe don't cry - the intent of this thread is to get my hate level where it needs to be. bufordmutt did good, although it must be noted the comments were not his- imagine that.



Hope it helps get your hate level up to where it needs to be.  You still have 3 more days till gametime, so at least it is a start.  BTW, Buford_Dawg is original


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Hope it helps get your hate level up to where it needs to be.  You still have 3 more days till gametime, so at least it is a start.  BTW, Buford_Dawg is original




Original only because of the *_*.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 22, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Alright mutts - time to help me get my hate meter fully charged. There's been way too much niceaties going on between Jackets and leg humpers lately. I hate you so much it actually hurts. Your team is an underachieving bunch and your fans are on and off the bandwagon so much you would think the bandwagon was a Marta bus. Can't you think of a more original nickname than *(insert any text)*dawg? How many (insert any text)dawgs do we have just on Woody's? Gosh - bufordmutt, greenemutt, AAAmutt, westcobbmutt, ............
> 
> I know you hate us - so bring it. You dirty, rotten, smelly, ugly mutts.View attachment 45188



Hate is breed by jealously!!!!


GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 22, 2006)

Jealous of what??

Grown men barking?????


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Jealous of what??
> 
> Grown men barking?????




And grown women. That is really ugly and a little disturbing.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Jealous of what??
> 
> Grown men barking?????



I was thinking more on the lines of nerds buzzing......


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

*mutt weddin*

Plagerized from the other side - funny though.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> And grown women. That is really ugly and a little disturbing.



They like it dawgie style......


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 22, 2006)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Jealous of what??
> 
> Grown men barking?????




*Lets start off with the head to head matchup:

UGA record vs. GT   

Year Started: 1893

Games Played: 97       
Won: 57    
Lost:  36         
Tied: 5

If my math is right that translates to a winning percentage of 58% against the Bees.

-------------------------------------------------------

Now lets go to NFL Draft choices from 1982 to present:

GT:   53

UGA: 100

-------------------------------------------------------

NFL 1st Round Draft Picks:

GT:  2

UGA: 17

--------------------------------------------------------

What about this stat:

Rhodes Scholarships:

GT:  3

UGA: 19 

WOW???
---------------------------------------------------------

UGA is ranked #13 in all-time D1-A winning percentage, didn't see Tech in the top 18, UGA is ranked 11th in total victories and Tech is 20th.

I could go on, but I'll wait until after the game is over!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

Where was O.J. hiding right before the famous white Bronco Chase? 

On the Georgia Tech campus, because that's the last place you'll find a football player.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> *Lets start off with the head to head matchup:
> 
> UGA record vs. GT
> 
> ...



Southpaw- you definitely have selective cut and paste disease. Here's the whole article. 





Note the bowl records, SAT scores


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

To celebrate one of the South''s most bitter rivalries, here are ten jokes that you can bring with you to tailgating! 

10) Rumor has it that after one bitter game between Georgia and Tech during which Tech was wrecked as usual, the frustrated engineers started throwing dynamite at the Georgia students. This made the Georgia students so mad, they began lighting the sticks and throwing them back. 

9) An explosion in the chemistry building wiped out half the Tech campus last year. Total damage was estimated at $13.69. 

8) Tech boys won''t play hide and seek. If they disappeared, nobody would go look for them. 

7) The Georgia Tech sophomore walked into an Atlanta carpentry shop. "Say," he motioned to the owner, "I''ve got some specifications for a special job. Can your shop build it for me?" The carpenter glanced at the plans, shrugged, and said, "Yeah, but what is it?" The student explained: "It''s a wooden box two inches square by 50 feet long." The owner thought for a second and said, "Well, we can build it, but I''m curious about what you''re going to do with it." The student responded, "My neighbor dropped out of school a week ago and has gone back home to New Jersey. He left his garden hose, though, and asked me to ship it to him." 

6) Said the man to the rental agent, "I like this apartment, except for one thing - what''s that stain on the ceiling?" The agent replied, "Well, there was a Tech student that used to live here, and he was always fooling around with funny chemicals." Nodding his head, the prospective renter said, "I see. What kind of chemical made the stain?" Replied the agent: "None. That there''s the student." 

5) An athlete from Georgia Tech actually won a gold medal in the recent Olympic games. He was so proud, he took it home and had it bronzed. 

4) "Gee, you smell good," said the coed. "What have you got on?" 
"Clean socks," said the Tech man. 

3) Two guys were walking down the street and one says, "Hey, I just heard a great Georgia Tech joke." 
"Hold on," says the other fellow, "I went to Georgia Tech." 
"Oh. Well, in that case, I''ll tell it very slowly." 

2) A northern industrialist was transferred to Athens just at the end of the football season. Being an avid football fan, the newcomer tried desperately for days to buy a ticket to the "game of the year" - Georgia vs. Tech. Finally, he was forced to pay a scalper $200 for a 40 yard line ticket. Came the day of the game, and he found himself sitting next to a sweet little old lady. He noticed that the seat next to her was empty and remained that way during the entire first half. At halftime, he could contain himself no longer. "Pardon me, m''am," he gestured, "but do you know whose vacant seat that is?" Said she, "Oh, that was my late husband''s." A little way into the third quarter, the industrialist began thinking, "I had to pay $200 for a ticket, and here''s a vacant seat just going to waste!" Turning to the lady and waving at the packed stadium, he demanded, "Why in heaven''s name didn''t you give the ticket to one of your friends? Don''t you know this is the game of the year?" The lady shook her head sadly. "Well, I tried to, but they decided to go to the funeral instead." 

1) King George and King Arthur had been battling back and forth for many years, with neither gaining much ground against the other. Finally, George called forth his wizard. "Find me an ultimate weapon," he ordered. Shortly, the wizard produced a torture rack that would stretch 100 men. "That''ll terrify them," he said. George studied the plans for a few minutes, then proclaimed, "Yeah, it''s a good idea, alright, but how am I gonna move that big machine up to the front lines?" The wizard answered, "I''ve thought of that too. Send to India and get a big elephant." George pondered some more, and then said, "Yeah, but we need someone that can coordinate the elephant and the rack." Said the wizard, "That''s easy. We''ll hire an engineer. He''ll figure out a way to put the rack on the elephant''s back."
A few weeks later, one of King Arthur''s sentries spied a big cloud of dust on the horizon. Hurriedly, he called Arthur. The good King came to the outpost and threw his spyglass to his eye. "I can''t make it out!" he said. "Get me the wizard!" The wizard came. "What is that coming yonder?" the king asked. "Let me see," said the wizard, grabbing the spyglass. After studying the situation for a few minutes, he turned to the King. "It looks to me like a ramblin'' rack from George''s attack and an elephant engineer."


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

The Techie Went Down to Athens 

The Techie went down to Athens 
He was looking for a game to steal 
He was mean and sly and his team was small fry 
And he was willing to cheat and lie 
When he came across this Bulldawg 
Throwing with a football and throwing it hot 
And the Techie jumped on an inflatable bee 
And said, "Boy let me tell you what 

I guess you didn't know it 
But I'm a football player too 
And if you'd care to take a dare 
I'll make a bet with you 
Now you play pretty good football, boy 
But give the Techie his due 
I bet a slide rule of gold against your soul 
'Cause I think I'm better than you." 

The boy said "My name's David 
And it might be a sin 
But I'll take your bet, you're gonna regret 
Beat you worse than you've ever been" 

Bulldogs gather up your crowds 
And cheer until you're deaf 
'Cause nerds broke loose in Sanford 
And the Techies pay the ref 
And if you win 
You get this shiny slide rule made of gold 
But if you lose, the Techie gets your soul 

The Techie broke his huddle first 
And he said "I'll start this show" 
And fire flew from Pollack's hair 
As the wind began to blow 
And he tried to run and tried to pass 
But Thornton made him miss 
Then a band of Bulldawgs joined in 
And it sounded something like this 

(here you should imagine the weeping and wailing of ineffectual nerds as the Dawgs chew on them) 

When the Techie finished David said 
"Well you kind of suck old son 
But sit down on that bench right there 
And let me show you how it's done !" 

Hole in the middle, run Musa run 
Get a thousand yards with the setting sun 
Gibson in the endzone easy as cake, 
34-nothing at the halftime break 

The Techie bowed his head 
Because he knew that he'd been beat 
And he laid that golden slide rule 
On the ground at David's feet 
David said "Techie just come on back 
If you ever want to try again 
Cause I told you once, you son of a ***** 
The Bulldawgs will always win” 

And he played 

Pollack in the backfield, run Suggs run 
Up forty-four with the setting sun 
Edwards making catches and Wall running hard, 
Fifty one to seven in the Dawgs' back yard


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 22, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Southpaw- you definitely have selective cut and paste disease. Here's the whole article.
> 
> 
> View attachment 45198
> ...




If you really look at the SAT scores theres a 55 point difference in the math and a 26 point difference in verbal.
Not a huge difference IMO.

What about the gender breakdown!!!
GT: 27.7 women
UGA: 57.7 women

I like that stat the best!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> What about the gender breakdown!!!
> GT: 27.7 women
> UGA: 57.7 women
> 
> I like that stat the best!!




Thats right.......


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 22, 2006)

Dawg Fans, the little techie feller is just trying to compensate for his little bitty short comings, if you know what I mean?

Otherwise known as "Short stinger disease"!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> If you really look at the SAT scores theres a 55 point difference in the math and a 26 point difference in verbal.
> Not a huge difference IMO.
> 
> What about the gender breakdown!!!
> ...





Tech doesen't have a lot of women - true. But, take my word for it - there are tons of them at the parties. Mostly girls from Bauder Modeling School in Buckhead. That's all my brother's fraternity dated was models so don't feel to sorry for the Tech men. They are doing just fine.


----------



## SPITCAN (Nov 22, 2006)

From what I've been told.....there's not a big desire for women around there. Not only are the stats greater at UGA, but the women also know how to party!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


>




Plagurizer


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Plagurizer



Not representing it as my own.....just showing my like wise views.... 


Dang techie....its correct spelling is  *plagiarizer*


----------



## csgreen1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Them Techies dont have a need for women all they want is a Reggie Ball poster and some KY.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 22, 2006)

Jeff Young said:


> Dawg Fans, the little techie feller is just trying to compensate for his little bitty short comings, if you know what I mean?
> 
> Otherwise known as "Short stinger disease"!



And just exactly how would you know about that, mechanical mutt?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Not representing it as my own.....just showing my like wise views....
> 
> 
> Dang techie....its correct spelling is  *plagiarizer*



   

Imagine that. YOU telling somebody else how to spell! That's pretty funny.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Imagine that. YOU telling somebody else how to spell! That's pretty funny.



Well look who crawled out from under a log......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Well look who crawled out from under a log......



He's been practicing up on going in hiding...


----------



## Ricochet (Nov 22, 2006)

Go Tech!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 22, 2006)

*Oh man, that is seriously MEAN*



csgreen1 said:


> Them Techies dont have a need for women all they want is a Reggie Ball poster and some KY.



funny, but mean


----------



## buckspotter (Nov 22, 2006)

*Disallusioned Pups*

I am not sure if the leg humpers on the board are alert to the situation at hand on Saturday afternoon.  

Y'all are playing Georgia Tech. We are not some 2nd rate team from some backward conference. Georgia Tech is among the elite. The best. A tradition that goes back a long way. National Championships, many bowl wins, ACC and SEC Championships, high national rankings, etc. The list goes on. With that resume comes respect. The kind of respect that can only be earned. The Georgia Tech fans carry that respect whether we are at home or on the road and a few things need to be understood. When Georgia Tech comes to town you are seeing one of the movers and shakers in all of college football and the fans are no exception.

We will demand respect and you will give it, without hesitation.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> I am not sure if the leg humpers on the board are alert to the situation at hand on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Y'all are playing Georgia Tech. We are not some 2nd rate team from some backward conference. Georgia Tech is among the elite. The best. A tradition that goes back a long way. National Championships, many bowl wins, ACC and SEC Championships, high national rankings, etc. The list goes on. With that resume comes respect. The kind of respect that can only be earned. The Georgia Tech fans carry that respect whether we are at home or on the road and a few things need to be understood. When Georgia Tech comes to town you are seeing one of the movers and shakers in all of college football and the fans are no exception.
> 
> We will demand respect and you will give it, without hesitation.



Yeah- what he said. Dang buck - love the confidence and your are right. Tech is one of the most storied programs in history. The mutts can say whatever they want - we know where we come from. The more I hear from these guys, the more I think Saturday will be a good day for the Jackets!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 22, 2006)

*Now this is downright FUNNY*



buckspotter said:


> I am not sure if the leg humpers on the board are alert to the situation at hand on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Y'all are playing Georgia Tech. We are not some 2nd rate team from some backward conference. Georgia Tech is among the elite. The best. A tradition that goes back a long way. National Championships, many bowl wins, ACC and SEC Championships, high national rankings, etc. The list goes on. With that resume comes respect. The kind of respect that can only be earned. The Georgia Tech fans carry that respect whether we are at home or on the road and a few things need to be understood. When Georgia Tech comes to town you are seeing one of the movers and shakers in all of college football and the fans are no exception.
> 
> We will demand respect and you will give it, without hesitation.



     I thought you were actually serious for a second and then I read "Georgia Tech is among the elite. The best. A tradition that goes back a long way."

I am still LOL


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 22, 2006)

*Just a reminder for all us DELUSIONAL Dawg fans*



buckspotter said:


> I am not sure if the leg humpers on the board are alert to the situation at hand on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Y'all are playing Georgia Tech. We are not some 2nd rate team from some backward conference. Georgia Tech is among the elite. The best. A tradition that goes back a long way. National Championships, many bowl wins, ACC and SEC Championships, high national rankings, etc. The list goes on. With that resume comes respect. The kind of respect that can only be earned. The Georgia Tech fans carry that respect whether we are at home or on the road and a few things need to be understood. When Georgia Tech comes to town you are seeing one of the movers and shakers in all of college football and the fans are no exception.
> 
> We will demand respect and you will give it, without hesitation.



Here is how much UGA respects Tech.  We OWN them in football.  Always have, always will.  

DAWGs .vs. GNATs

Record:  57-38-5 in favor of the good guys


http://www.cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/div_ia/sec/georgia/opponents_records.php?teamid=1273


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

Buford_Dawg said:


> I thought you were actually serious for a second and then I read "Georgia Tech is among the elite. The best. A tradition that goes back a long way."
> 
> I am still LOL



If you don't realize what buckspotter said is the truth - well....  Oh yeah - you're a mutt. That explains alot.


----------



## chadair (Nov 22, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> The Georgia Tech fans carry that respect whether we are at home or on the road and a few things need to be understood.
> We will demand respect and you will give it, without hesitation.




   You had ME going with that post. But not meaning any disrespect for you Tech fans that post here, but Tech has got to have the worst following of fans in the south. Thats not saying every Tech fan is a horrible fan, I'm just saying you should not be able to walk up to the gate on Saturday mourning and be able to purchase a ticket for the game that day, no matter who the opponent is.

 Another example of poor following is merchandise in the stores like wal mart or hardware stores. They are always a big selection of UGA stuff and depending on GT year on how little of Tech stuff too choose from.


----------



## buckspotter (Nov 22, 2006)

The GT stuff is sold out, my friend.  that is why you do not see it on the shelves.  

Listen, before I drive up to that forsaken wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole Saturday, I want to make a few things clear.  First, there will NOT be any yelling in my ear during the game. I darn well don't plan on driving all that distance to your stadium to have some guy yell in my ear. I will ask you one time to stop and no more. I don't mind clapping but this incessant yelling is out. If you continue then I will take a physical solution that you will not like. 

I will NEVER provoke but if you guys think that yelling in my ear is gonna be tolerated you are in for a big surprise. Same thing for the kids. Sure, they can be there but keep them out of my area and keep them quiet. If you cannot control the kids then you will be held responsible and I will take matters into my own hands. We don't put up with that crap in Atlanta and we darn well aren't gonna drive all that distance to your place and put up with it. 

If I have to go to the restroom I don't wait in line, I go to the front. This is an area where I have encountered some problems before so I am just making it clear now. A Georgia Tech fan has earned the right to not wait in some bathroom line and we choose to not do it. If you have a problem with this you had better go to a "home" restroom or to one where the Georgia Tech fans are not in. If you do decide to make an issue out of it then be prepared to face a physical solution. Ditto for concessions. We go to the front of the line. Not out of spite or to try to show you up. It is all about showing respect, folks. Again, if you have a problem with this I advise you to keep away from me or the Georgia Tech contingent.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 22, 2006)

*Man, if you are NOT in the comedy business.....*



buckspotter said:


> The GT stuff is sold out, my friend.  that is why you do not see it on the shelves.
> 
> Listen, before I drive up to that forsaken wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole Saturday, I want to make a few things clear.  First, there will NOT be any yelling in my ear during the game. I darn well don't plan on driving all that distance to your stadium to have some guy yell in my ear. I will ask you one time to stop and no more. I don't mind clapping but this incessant yelling is out. If you continue then I will take a physical solution that you will not like.
> 
> ...



Then you are not in the right line of work.  Please keep em coming.  You are good


----------



## dutchman (Nov 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Well look who crawled out from under a log......



Been down at the lease for a few days. Ya missed me, didn't ya?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> The GT stuff is sold out, my friend.  that is why you do not see it on the shelves.
> 
> Listen, before I drive up to that forsaken wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole Saturday, I want to make a few things clear.  First, there will NOT be any yelling in my ear during the game. I darn well don't plan on driving all that distance to your stadium to have some guy yell in my ear. I will ask you one time to stop and no more. I don't mind clapping but this incessant yelling is out. If you continue then I will take a physical solution that you will not like.
> 
> ...




Your in for a loonnnnggg Saturday........and a long, sore, painful Sunday.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Been down at the lease for a few days. Ya missed me, didn't ya?



There hasnt been many tech fans to heckle........Glad your back


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Been down at the lease for a few days. Ya missed me, didn't ya?




Man Dutch - left me to fight virtually alone. Been keeping the pot purdy well stirred. Now we need a V on Saturday.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Now we need a V on Saturday.





V....as in very poor showing


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> The GT stuff is sold out, my friend.  that is why you do not see it on the shelves.
> 
> Listen, before I drive up to that forsaken wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole Saturday, I want to make a few things clear.  First, there will NOT be any yelling in my ear during the game. I darn well don't plan on driving all that distance to your stadium to have some guy yell in my ear. I will ask you one time to stop and no more. I don't mind clapping but this incessant yelling is out. If you continue then I will take a physical solution that you will not like.
> 
> ...



Buck - you can't expect to go to Samford Sewer wearing Tech garb and not get some grief. You would get it anywhere when your with the opposition. Remember, most of the mutt fans wil be drunk and obnoxious so expect to be heckled.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> V....as in very poor showing



Ain't you got some corn to spread?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 22, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Ain't you got some corn to spread?



Spread it yesterday.....I got some pots to stir now.....

Most of the dawg fans are not around. Im trying to pick up all the slack


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> Listen, before I drive up to that forsaken wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole Saturday, I want to make a few things clear.  First, there will NOT be any yelling in my ear during the game. I darn well don't plan on driving all that distance to your stadium to have some guy yell in my ear. I will ask you one time to stop and no more. I don't mind clapping but this incessant yelling is out. If you continue then I will take a physical solution that you will not like.



Bring It!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 22, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And just exactly how would you know about that, mechanical mutt?



'cause he keeps waving that itsy bitsy thing around all over the campfire.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 22, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> I am not sure if the leg humpers on the board are alert to the situation at hand on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Y'all are playing Georgia Tech. We are not some 2nd rate team from some backward conference. Georgia Tech is among the elite. The best. A tradition that goes back a long way. National Championships, many bowl wins, ACC and SEC Championships, high national rankings, etc. The list goes on. With that resume comes respect. The kind of respect that can only be earned. The Georgia Tech fans carry that respect whether we are at home or on the road and a few things need to be understood. When Georgia Tech comes to town you are seeing one of the movers and shakers in all of college football and the fans are no exception.
> 
> We will demand respect and you will give it, without hesitation.



I just threw up a little bit.


----------



## creekbender (Nov 22, 2006)

GLORY GLORY TO OLE GEORGIA
GLORY GLORY TO OLE GEORGIA 
GLORY GLORY TO OLE GEORGIA 
AND THE H*** WITH GEORGIA TECH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SEE YA IN BETWEEN THE HEDGES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 22, 2006)

Swattin' those varmits!


----------



## AAADawg (Nov 22, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> The GT stuff is sold out, my friend.  that is why you do not see it on the shelves.
> 
> Listen, before I drive up to that forsaken wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole Saturday, I want to make a few things clear.  First, there will NOT be any yelling in my ear during the game. I darn well don't plan on driving all that distance to your stadium to have some guy yell in my ear. I will ask you one time to stop and no more. I don't mind clapping but this incessant yelling is out. If you continue then I will take a physical solution that you will not like.
> 
> ...





I remember fondly when I was 17 years old and thought that driving to Athens was a long drive and one or two beers made me invincible.....Thats odvioulsy what we have here...a little boy trying hard to become a man. I'll guarantee you that if he resorts to a physical solution with some DAWG fans kids he will get a lesson in being agrown man right quick and not one he is likely to forget anytime soon. As far as his goiing to the restroom Im sure he will be able to whine and snivel his way to the front of the womens room line because its odvious he isnt man enough to stand up but needs a door and a seat to releive himself. As far as anoyone yelling in your ear just turn around to the sea of rred surrounding you and tell them in no uncertain terms that you mean to whup  the next one that hollers in your ear. When you regain consciousness be sure to tell the nice Nurses at ST. Mary's that your a Tech fan and not to be trifled with....GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## USAFpredator (Nov 22, 2006)

> We OWN them in football. Always have, always will.



Apparently all these teams are "owned" by these traditional opponents.   

Tech vs U[sic]GA
38-57-5  .405

Ohio State vs Michigan
40-57-6  .412

Florida St vs Florida
19-29-2  .400

U[sic]GA vs Alabama
24-35-4  .413

Florida St vs Miami
21-29  .420

USC(west) vs Notre Dame
30-42-5  .422

UCLA vs USC(west)
27-41-7  .407

Oklahoma vs Texas
39-56-5  .415

THWG


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 23, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Buck - you can't expect to go to Samford Sewer wearing Tech garb and not get some grief. You would get it anywhere when your with the opposition. Remember, most of the mutt fans wil be drunk and obnoxious so expect to be heckled.


LOL


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 23, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> The GT stuff is sold out, my friend.  that is why you do not see it on the shelves.
> 
> Listen, before I drive up to that forsaken wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole Saturday, I want to make a few things clear.  First, there will NOT be any yelling in my ear during the game. I darn well don't plan on driving all that distance to your stadium to have some guy yell in my ear. I will ask you one time to stop and no more. I don't mind clapping but this incessant yelling is out. If you continue then I will take a physical solution that you will not like.
> 
> ...



You can ESAD and I hope you catch the Bird Flu.You talk that wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty on the internet,you talk it at the game you will carry a wordydirtywordydirtywordydirty whippin.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 23, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!!!





Good clean, old fashioned HATE!!!! 



GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 23, 2006)

AAADawg said:


> I remember fondly when I was 17 years old and thought that driving to Athens was a long drive and one or two beers made me invincible.....Thats odvioulsy what we have here...a little boy trying hard to become a man. I'll guarantee you that if he resorts to a physical solution with some DAWG fans kids he will get a lesson in being agrown man right quick and not one he is likely to forget anytime soon. As far as his goiing to the restroom Im sure he will be able to whine and snivel his way to the front of the womens room line because its odvious he isnt man enough to stand up but needs a door and a seat to releive himself. As far as anoyone yelling in your ear just turn around to the sea of rred surrounding you and tell them in no uncertain terms that you mean to whup  the next one that hollers in your ear. When you regain consciousness be sure to tell the nice Nurses at ST. Mary's that your a Tech fan and not to be trifled with....GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 23, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


>



AMEN BROTHER


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2006)

AAADawg said:


> When you regain consciousness be sure to tell the nice Nurses at ST. Mary's that your a Tech fan and not to be trifled with....GO DAWGS!!!!!



Will they even let him in the emergency room at all once they find out he's a "Tech Man"? They used to not let 'em in back in the 70's when I was there. Don't tell me they've gone PC up there.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 23, 2006)

AAADawg said:


> I remember fondly when I was 17 years old and thought that driving to Athens was a long drive and one or two beers made me invincible.....Thats odvioulsy what we have here...a little boy trying hard to become a man. I'll guarantee you that if he resorts to a physical solution with some DAWG fans kids he will get a lesson in being agrown man right quick and not one he is likely to forget anytime soon. As far as his goiing to the restroom Im sure he will be able to whine and snivel his way to the front of the womens room line because its odvious he isnt man enough to stand up but needs a door and a seat to releive himself.




That's funny right there. What makes it so funny is that you're really describing how most of the people on here view you, AAA. Something other than a grown man.

At any rate, the game's outcome will be decided on the field by those who are paid, uh, on scholarship to play the game. And when it's all said and done, nothing much will have changed. Whether Tech wins or uga wins, both sides will still hate each other. I'm personally hoping for a Tech win and some more mutt hating.


----------



## AAADawg (Nov 23, 2006)

dutchman said:


> That's funny right there. What makes it so funny is that you're really describing how most of the people on here view you, AAA. Something other than a grown man.
> 
> At any rate, the game's outcome will be decided on the field by those who are paid, uh, on scholarship to play the game. And when it's all said and done, nothing much will have changed. Whether Tech wins or uga wins, both sides will still hate each other. I'm personally hoping for a Tech win and some more mutt hating.





BHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!! I Gotcha!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2006)

THWG!!!

GO JACKETS!!!

STING 'EM!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2006)

And another thing...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 24, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And another thing...


LOL!!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

*Says it all*

Ditto  



dutchman said:


> THWG!!!
> 
> GO JACKETS!!!
> 
> STING 'EM!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2006)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Screw you and the yellow maggots



There, there, "Wails." Don't make it personal!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 24, 2006)

Your getting so good at stirring people are starting to take it personal......


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 24, 2006)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Screw you and the yellow maggots





Hey muttsey - try the decaf. Geeze.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 24, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Hey muttsey - try the decaf. Geeze.



Not meant to be personal,just trying to keep the hate going,I'm sure ya'll are some good folks.It means nothing.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 24, 2006)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Not meant to be personal,just trying to keep the hate going,I'm sure ya'll are some good folks.It means nothing.



You know how sensitive those tech fans can be.....


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 24, 2006)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Not meant to be personal,just trying to keep the hate going,I'm sure ya'll are some good folks.It means nothing.




I get it - who do you think started this thread? I just never miss an opportunity to call someone with dawg in their nick a mutt.


----------



## bcrane1982 (Nov 24, 2006)

*GT*

THWG!


----------



## creekbender (Nov 24, 2006)

I THINK THE DAWGS HAVE STOMPED THEM JACKETS THE LAST 5 YEARS AINT THEY ? NUFF SAID
2001 UGA 31 GT 17
2002 UGA 51 GT 7
2003 UGA 34 GT 17
2004 UGA 19 GT 13
2005 UGA 14 GT 7
THAT SAYS IT ALL FOR ME
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 24, 2006)

creekbender said:


> I THINK THE DAWGS HAVE STOMPED THEM JACKETS THE LAST 5 YEARS AINT THEY ? NUFF SAID
> 2001 UGA 31 GT 17
> 2002 UGA 51 GT 7
> 2003 UGA 34 GT 17
> ...


 
YEAH!! LET"S MAKE IT SIX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 24, 2006)

gacowboy said:


> YEAH!! LET"S MAKE IT SIX!!!!!!!!



Win or lose Them and their fans are still yellow pond scum-sucking maggots.....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2006)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Win or lose Them and their fans are still yellow pond scum-sucking maggots.....



And we'll still feel just as we do now no matter what happens tomorrow. We'll still hate the mutts/leg humpers/frawgs or whatever we want to call 'em.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 24, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Alright mutts - time to help me get my hate meter fully charged. There's been way too much niceaties going on between Jackets and leg humpers lately. I hate you so much it actually hurts. Your team is an underachieving bunch and your fans are on and off the bandwagon so much you would think the bandwagon was a Marta bus. Can't you think of a more original nickname than *(insert any text)*dawg? How many (insert any text)dawgs do we have just on Woody's? Gosh - bufordmutt, greenemutt, AAAmutt, westcobbmutt, ............
> 
> I know you hate us - so bring it. You dirty, rotten, smelly, ugly mutts.View attachment 45188



My user name ends in DAWG and it always will end in DAWG b/c I bleed Red & Black. Ya'll better beats us this year, or you might go another 5 years before another chance arises. Our young pup Stafford is getting better every game. If he plays like he did against Auburn than ya'll are in serious trouble!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2006)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> My user name ends in DAWG and it always will end in DAWG b/c I bleed Red & Black. Ya'll better beats us this year, or you might go another 5 years before another chance arises. Our young pup Stafford is getting better every game. If he plays like he did against Auburn than ya'll are in serious trouble!!!!



You mean the anti-dog?


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats a Tech man for **** sure. Hes checkin his nail polish!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2006)

GT, GT, GT!

Stands for Georgia Tech AND Greg Tench!


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 24, 2006)

HAH!

Yeah, in your dreams, pesky insect!


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 24, 2006)

dutchman said:


> GT, GT, GT!
> 
> Stands for Georgia Tech AND Greg Tench!



Oh Dutchie, I forgot to tell you my middle initial is a C. Let's see now...G-Georgia, C-Clobbers, T-Tech!!!!!!  
Well, enough of this, if i'm gonna get up in the morning for a couple hours of hunting and still get to Athens for the "EXTERMINATION"!!!!!! Talk to y'all tomorrow night.


----------



## AAADawg (Nov 25, 2006)

Ya'll know what the difference is between a GT Cheerleader and a catfish?????





One has whiskers and smells like a fish and the other one lives in a lake!!!!!!



GO DAWGS!!!!! SIC "EM!!!!! WOOF!!!!WOOF!!!WOOF!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2006)

Greg Tench said:


> Oh Dutchie, I forgot to tell you my middle initial is a C. Let's see now...G-Georgia, C-Clobbers, T-Tech!!!!!!
> Well, enough of this, if i'm gonna get up in the morning for a couple hours of hunting and still get to Athens for the "EXTERMINATION"!!!!!! Talk to y'all tomorrow night.



Whatever you say, Cletus.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2006)

Game time is only 9 hours and 14 minutes away (according to the clock on my computer). I'm up and ready to start my "at home" tailgate. 

GO JACKETS!!!
STING 'EM!!!


----------



## creekbender (Nov 25, 2006)

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 25, 2006)

GOOOOO Jackets !!!!!!!!
STING 'EM !!!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 25, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Game time is only 9 hours and 14 minutes away (according to the clock on my computer). I'm up and ready to start my "at home" tailgate.
> 
> GO JACKETS!!!
> STING 'EM!!!



Translation - Dutch is already into the squeezin's.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 25, 2006)

Yall better hope the jackets win today. UGA has never beat tech when UGA has been unranked. If a "bottom" SEC team beats  one of the ACC championship contending teams...o man you guys are going to hear it.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanatos said:


> Yall better hope the jackets win today. UGA has never beat tech when UGA has been unranked. If a "bottom" SEC team beats  one of the ACC championship contending teams...o man you guys are going to hear it.




What'd be new about that? Mutts yap no matter what! Let me paint the picture for you, just in case you really don't know.

If Tech wins today by 1 or by 50 - Mutts will bring up the last 5 years. They'll want to talk about the series record. They'll talk about Dooley. They'll talk about Walker. They'll talk about everything but current events.

I ain't making any predictions. I just don't do that about this game. About all I'll say is what I've been saying all along...

THWG!!!
GO JACKETS!!!
STING 'EM!!!

Now, back to my tailgate...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 25, 2006)

dutchman said:


> What'd be new about that? Mutts yap no matter what! Let me paint the picture for you, just in case you really don't know.
> 
> If Tech wins today by 1 or by 50 - Mutts will bring up the last 5 years. They'll want to talk about the series record. They'll talk about Dooley. They'll talk about Walker. They'll talk about everything but current events.
> 
> ...




Exactly.....its a win win situation 

However, we can talk about the record, dooley, etc.....if you really want to.


----------



## creekbender (Nov 25, 2006)

ya'll aint stung in 5 years dont see it happening today !
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LET THE BIG DAWG EAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2006)

Callin' all mutts! Callin' all mutts! Come on out from under the porch, ya bunch of leg humpers!


----------



## Buck (Nov 25, 2006)

Almost game time.      Go DAWGS!


----------



## stickflinger (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought going to college was all about getting a good education, NOT A STUPID FOOTBALL GAME. GO MICHIGAN


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2006)

stickflinger said:


> I thought going to college was all about getting a good education, NOT A STUPID FOOTBALL GAME. GO MICHIGAN



Sure it is. But  anyway!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 25, 2006)

stickflinger said:


> I thought going to college was all about getting a good education, NOT A STUPID FOOTBALL GAME. GO MICHIGAN



At Tech we have both good education and football.....at UGA...well, they still have their football history going for them..


----------



## Buck (Nov 25, 2006)

It's halftime...   Come on dawgs!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 25, 2006)

Best I can tell, 3 qtrs. into this game, is that UGA is somehow immune from interference calls. But that is ok, the bees are still winning.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 25, 2006)

Patrick Nix...Please just tell Reggie to hand the ball to Choice and...RUN THE FREAKIN ball....


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 25, 2006)

It's over boys!!!! 

UGA wins again!


GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Nov 25, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> *Lets start off with the head to head matchup:
> 
> UGA record vs. GT
> 
> ...



Sixth straight over tech. Awesome!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 25, 2006)

What happened you  little, mouthy, yeller, ****ants?!?!? 

BTW, the SEC swept the acc today.

Maybe the acc can merge with the Big Least and make one big pitiful conference?

 Anyway, here's to hatin' tech from the top for yet another year!


----------



## Buck (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2006)

Sting what....sting who...betta question is How do you Sting....


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2006)

Lets see...the mighty mighty ACC is so strong and the SEC is overrated...yea, it looked something like that today


----------



## creekrunner (Nov 25, 2006)

How sweet it is,
Thank you Reggie , we're gonna miss you


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 25, 2006)

Jeff Young said:


> Maybe the acc can merge with the Big Least and make one big pitiful conference?:



   
That's a pretty good one, right there Jeff!!!!!

Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## sewer hog (Nov 25, 2006)

Now the tech sissies don't have a leg to stand on when it comes to the dawgs


----------



## creekbender (Nov 25, 2006)

WHAT HATE THE DAWGS WALKED OVER TECH AGAIN FOR THE SIXTH YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 25, 2006)

*Looks like the DAWG Fans will not have to talk about*

The previous 5 years of wins nor Herschel as some Yellow Maggot fan said earlier.


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 25, 2006)

Man!!! I just checked this thread, all the BIG MOUTH TRASH  TALKERS HAVE CLAMMED UP !!!!!      DAWGS PREVAIL AGAIN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh BTW Ditchman(AKA...BMTT) Its Clovis !!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 26, 2006)

I hear the Bigmouth trash talkers loud an clear!!!!!

Look at the 10 previous post!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 26, 2006)

Greg Tench said:


> Oh BTW Ditchman(AKA...BMTT) Its Clovis !!!



OK, Clovis.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 26, 2006)

Without reading all of the below post I am at a disadvantage.

I guess my only comment would be, Georgia is ranked what??? In the National Standings right now???


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 26, 2006)

*How Bout Them Underachieving Dogs*



doenightmare said:


> "*Your team is an underachieving bunch" *


 
doenightmare:  How did you sleep last night??  You sure take life seriously don't you.

Yes, the Dogs are an underachieving team.  How does it feel to get whipped six in a row by an underachieving team.   Must be an humbling experience.  Doesn't speak too well for jackets.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 26, 2006)

Vernon Holt said:


> doenightmare:  How did you sleep last night??  You sure take life seriously don't you.
> 
> Yes, the Dogs are an underachieving team.  How does it feel to get whipped six in a row by an underachieving team.   Must be an humbling experience.  Doesn't speak too well for jackets.



I'm surprised at you, Mr. Vernon! I never figured you had the smack talk in you!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 26, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I'm surprised at you, Mr. Vernon! I never figured you had the smack talk in you!



I guess one man can take only so much non-sense......


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 26, 2006)

Another typical Frawg Fan.

I admit I was also surprised.


----------



## creekrunner (Nov 26, 2006)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> I hear the Bigmouth trash talkers loud an clear!!!!!
> 
> Look at the 10 previous post!




Hey, yall were doing it bigtime before the game.


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 26, 2006)

creekrunner said:


> Hey, yall were doing it bigtime before the game.



 EXCACTAMUNDO!!!!! They certainly WERE. I try and keep my peace.... but I cant help to dish out some CROW!!! ...................BTW,  Even Mr Vernon knows how to dish out some crow !!!!   Good for you Mr. Holt, Tell em like it is.  Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 26, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I guess one man can take only so much non-sense......



And yet, we still put up with you.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 26, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And yet, we still put up with you.





Some people can take more than others......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 26, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Some people can take more than others......



I see.


----------



## AAADawg (Nov 26, 2006)

GobblingDawg said:


> That's a pretty good one, right there Jeff!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs and come on March,
> GobblingDawg





they have already done that...and they left the three good teams the Big Eats had in the Big East....the ACC cahmps this year would finish about 5th pplace in the Big east!!!!


----------



## AAADawg (Nov 26, 2006)

Just as always the Tech Yellow Jackets are just like the Real Yellow Jackets.....they are every where in September and October....they are noisy and will pester the fool out of you...but come about the end of November they get scarce and hard to find and by January 1 you wont hear a peep out of them until about August when they get all fired up again and start up with the buzzing and swarming.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 26, 2006)

AAADawg said:


> Just as always the Tech Yellow Jackets are just like the Real Yellow Jackets.....they are every where in September and October....they are noisy and will pester the fool out of you...but come about the end of November they get scarce and hard to find and by January 1 you wont hear a peep out of them until about August when they get all fired up again and start up with the buzzing and swarming.....



   

Thats the BEST i have ever heard them described.....


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 26, 2006)

AAADawg said:


> Just as always the Tech Yellow Jackets are just like the Real Yellow Jackets.....they are every where in September and October....they are noisy and will pester the fool out of you...but come about the end of November they get scarce and hard to find and by January 1 you wont hear a peep out of them until about August when they get all fired up again and start up with the buzzing and swarming.....



We're still here - sober up and you'd know it.


----------



## AAADawg (Nov 26, 2006)

buckspotter said:


> The GT stuff is sold out, my friend.  that is why you do not see it on the shelves.
> 
> Listen, before I drive up to that forsaken wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole Saturday, I want to make a few things clear.  First, there will NOT be any yelling in my ear during the game. I darn well don't plan on driving all that distance to your stadium to have some guy yell in my ear. I will ask you one time to stop and no more. I don't mind clapping but this incessant yelling is out. If you continue then I will take a physical solution that you will not like.
> 
> ...




I sure Hope Ol' Buck Stopper made it back to tally in one piece....its amazing to me that there was nothing in any news reports anywhere about one Jacket fan whupping every one in AThens Saturday....my bet is that he never left the SUnshine state, probably because his mom and dad had him on restriction for breaking curfew!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2006)

Vernon Holt said:


> doenightmare:  How did you sleep last night??  You sure take life seriously don't you.
> 
> Yes, the Dogs are an underachieving team.  How does it feel to get whipped six in a row by an underachieving team.   Must be an humbling experience.  Doesn't speak too well for jackets.


----------

